
A Small Box to Stop Hackers from Turning Your Smart Home Against You - imw
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-small-box-will-stop-hackers-from-turning-your-smart-home-against-you
======
tiatia
"Numa will retail for $349." Sounds pricey.

The article is quite vague about how it works. I guess you can achieve the
same with some configuration on FREETZ
[http://freetz.org/](http://freetz.org/) with a Fritzbox.
[http://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/fritzbox-7390/](http://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/fritzbox-7390/)

~~~
imw
It is definitely possible to arrive at a similar setup if you are technical.
Numa is built entirely from free software. Our hope is to make these tools
available to people who are not so technical.

------
LukeB_UK
In the UK, from my experience at least, providers combine the modem and router
into one device. In this case, the Numa wouldn't really cover it and you'd
need to buy a switch as well.

~~~
jdboyd
Comcast and Verizon like to combine them as well in the US. Of course, we have
more cable companies and phone companies than those two, but I'm less aware of
what they deliver.

~~~
Quanticles
If you have a Comcast modem then you're paying too much - they charge $10/mo
for something that can be bought on Amazon for less than $80

------
wmf
Why is this not also a router?

~~~
joshu
It looks like a pcengines Alix board. I am using kne as a router.

~~~
imw
Close. It's a PC Engine APU. In our testing, quite a bit faster than the Alix.

